# Superhero Movie... waiting to laugh



## MA-Caver (Mar 2, 2008)

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809267294/video/6358642
The producers/creators of Scary Movie put this one together. 
Seems that what they did was put in the first Spiderman video flick and hit the pause button at regular intervals and asked each other ok.. how can we make this reallllly funny? 

Gee originality didn't even come into the picture. 

Sad. But then mebbe it was all done during the hollywood writer's strike, and made to show the striking writers... "see what drivel we write when you guys aren't around??"

Even Leslie Neilsen who usually is very funny, couldn't save the trailer... doubtful he could've saved the whole film.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2008)

Looked like a good idea but a scattershot attempt from what I saw at the trailer.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 3, 2008)

interesting...........

%think%


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 3, 2008)

It doesn't look great, but I like Brent Spiner (Data from Star Trek) and I like Drake Bell (the star).  I'll rent it on dvd.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> interesting...........
> 
> %think%



a troll? which? the movie or Arnisador?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2008)

It could be me. I wouldn't put it past me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> It could be me. I wouldn't put it past me.


 I'd never believe it, no. :asian:


----------

